# Tricycle I.D. Help Please



## jedst30 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello, I need help with the id of an old tricycle I just got.  It was outside for a long time so I am unable to obtain any numbers from it due to rust.
Early indications put it around the early 1960's. ??  Any help someone could provide would be great.
Thanks.
Jason


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd say it dates to the late 1950s. The front guards appear to be a Murray design. This trike might have been sold under the Sears or Happi-Time, Western Flyer, or Murray brand name, if it is a Murray. If a Happi-Time, you'll see the letters HT with clock hands stamped into the rear step plate.

Dave


----------

